# I have an air fryer now



## Marie5656 (Oct 19, 2020)

*As a gift to myself, before my move I ordered a Combination Convection oven, microwave and air fryer. I originally just had the combo convection and microwave and my old one was, well, old. Had it delivered to my old house, kept it in the box and had movers bring it here. They even unboxed it for me.

I do not have a lot of kitchen counter space here, so needed something that covered a lot of needs.  I find when cooking for just me, I rarely like firing up the big oven. 
Now just learning how to use the thing, Buttons all different.

I have never used an air fryer before, so that will be an interesting experiment.  Does anyone else use one? What do you make>\? Do you like it? My niece, Julie, said that they make fries in theirs a lot, Healthier.*


----------



## Knight (Oct 19, 2020)

I think the brand you have would help others to be able to give you suggestions. You might want to Google the brand you have for videos on how to best use yours. 

The reason fries are healthier is they aren't boiled in oil. A light spray of oil is all that is needed, then salt if you want to. For heart healthy purposes we use very little salt.

Tomorrow the protien will be Cornish Hen air fried in our 7.6 quart Zenchef fryer


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 19, 2020)

@Knight.   Sorry. It is a Farberware. This one to be exact

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07VMTP484/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Pepper (Oct 19, 2020)

I love Farberware stuff.  Quality.


----------



## needshave (Oct 19, 2020)

I bought my mother in law an air fryer last Christmas. I don't remember the brand. I'm just over two hours away from her and I get there as much as I can, but I talk with her often. I ask her often if she was using her air fryer, her response was yes, using it. It does well. Never thought to much about it. On my last visit, she needed some work done in her laundry room. There I found the air fryer still in the box on a table, next to the clothes washer, with the laundry soaps setting on top of it. It was the perfect height so the laundry soaps were even with the top of the washer and she did not have to lift the bottles.  So, I guess it was being used, just not the way I planned.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 19, 2020)

*LOL   @needshave  I will admit Iprobably won't try the air fryer function until I am more settled in here. But I do plan to*


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 23, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *LOL   @needshave  I will admit Iprobably won't try the air fryer function until I am more settled in here. But I do plan to*


When you get started try Youtube for instructions.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 25, 2020)

I've never had an airfryer but I'd like to have one because it seems to be a more nutritional option to deep frying.


----------



## old medic (Oct 25, 2020)

Our Daughter picked up a Ninja Foodie and gave us her old airfryer...
It gets used a few times a week..
Your Kitchen counter space is small???? LOL...
Our whole home is 224 square Feet...


----------

